# Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen



## mbauer (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

wer hat einen Tipp für mich. Wir möchten Hechte in Südnorwegen fangen. bevorzugte Regionen: Kvinesdal, Setesdal, Lyngdal, Risör. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wodibo (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

Herzlich Willkommen im AB und viel Spaß hier bei und mit uns :m

Für eine schnelle Antwort, verschieb ich Dich mal nach Angeln in Seen und Flüssen Norwegens. Da wird Dir sicher geholfen :m


----------



## havkat (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

Moin mbauer!

Hab folgendes gefunden:

Steinsfjord

Steinsfjord

Tyrifjord

Ob es in den, von dir genannten, Gemeinden gutes Hechtfischen gibt, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Ich vermute aber eher nicht.


----------



## Dieter1952 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

_Hallo mbauer, möchte Dich ja nicht enttäuschen. Fahre seit vielen Jahren nach Südnorwegen. (Lyngdal). Hechtgewässer sind mir dort vollkommen unbekannt, genauso wie in der Gegend von Kvinesdal und Setesdal. Es gibt dort wunderschöne Salmonidengewässer, falls aber doch einer unserer Norwegenfahrer ein Hechtgewässer in dieser schönen Gegend kennt,werde ich bestimmt im nächsten Norge-Urlaub einen Abstecher dorthin machen._


----------



## nordman (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

ich denke auch, daß du beim hechtangeln in östlandet besser aufgehoben bist. gute hechtgewässer gibt es in norwegen wie sand am meer. fast jeder große see beeinhaltet kapitale hechte.

zu empfehlen sind unbedingt die binnengewässer um oslo, wie der bereitserwähnte tyrifjord / steinsfjord, aber auch randsfjorden, mjösa, storsjöen, die glomma etc. 

ein urlaub zum hechtangeln ist unbedingt interessant, nur muß man da auch prioritäten setzen. hechtangeln und urlaub an der küste zu kombinieren ist, gelinde gesagt, unglücklich, und kann nur zu enttäuschungen führen.


----------



## gegenstrom (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

Hallo,
in Norwegen gibt es jede Menge Hecht, das kann ich bestätigen. Ich war letzten Sommer für 2 Wochen am Stora Le (Schweden) in dem Gebiet gibt es jede Menge Seen die an Norwegen grenzen, in den Schilfgürteln hat es nur so gerappelt, unter 70 cm war mit der Zeit klein allerdings nur einen metrigen Hecht, viele 80 er 90 er und gigantische Barsche. Ob es nun ein schwedischer oder ein norwegischer Hecht war konnte ich leider nicht feststellen. Die Gebiete die du aufführst kenne ich nicht. Aber glaub mir, es gibt in Norwegen Hechte.

Frage an Nordman der sich auskennt: ;+ Ich fahre dieses Jahr nach Fister und komme nach dem Lesen von Beiträgen von Boardies immer mehr ins Grübeln ob ich denn ein richtiger Meeresfischer bin oder sein will. Wenn ich mit meinen Kindern feststellen sollte das wir doch eher Landratten sind kennst du dort in der Nähe gute Salmoniedengewässer und wo bekomme ich Angelkarten her??? Wie groß werden die Forellen dort und wo stehen die im Juli und natürlich auch die berühmte Köderfrage ;+ Kann man Forellen schleppen??

Gruß Frank

Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spass an "Board" ))
Und viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach norwegischen Hechten.


----------



## Matzinger (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

Moin.

War vorletztes Jahr im Setesdal. Hechte gibbet definitiv nicht, aber Lachse, Saiblinge und Trutten ohne Ende.
Kann meinen Urlaubsbericht leider net linken. Kannst ja bei mir im Profil nachschauen.

Beneide Dich ohne Ende, weil Norge in 2006 ohne mich auskommen muß:v


----------



## mbauer (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

Vielen Dank. Aber warum Norge 2006 ohne Dich? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oerkel (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

@matzinger jo, wie war letztes Jahr dein Trip? Nen dicken Salm bekommen?

@mbauer    Die Vestfold ist noch sehr empfehlenswert. Von Hamburg in ca. 11 Stunden zu erreichen und Hast du ein enorm flexibles Revier. Hechte satt im Goksjö und im Asrumvannet(  http://www.kingfisher-angelreisen.de/norwegen_numedalslagen.html) Nicht nur eine Alternative!!

Mfg Oerkel


----------



## Matzinger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*



			
				mbauer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank. Aber warum Norge 2006 ohne Dich?
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




Dieses Jahr durfte die Familie (Regierung und Tochter) aussuchen 

Na ja. Vielleicht ist noch eine Woche Lax in Norge drin.


----------



## Matzinger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*



			
				oerkel schrieb:
			
		

> @matzinger jo, wie war letztes Jahr dein Trip? Nen dicken Salm bekommen?
> 
> @mbauer    Die Vestfold ist noch sehr empfehlenswert. Von Hamburg in ca. 11 Stunden zu erreichen und Hast du ein enorm flexibles Revier. Hechte satt im Goksjö und im Asrumvannet(  http://www.kingfisher-angelreisen.de/norwegen_numedalslagen.html) Nicht nur eine Alternative!!
> 
> Mfg Oerkel



Leider keinen Kontakt gehabt. Mandalselva und Otra hatten zu wenig Wasser und es waren sehr wenig Fische im Fluß.
Was soll´s. Ging nicht nur mir so. Wetter war ein Traum und die Gegend ist herrlich. Habe mich dann mit den Bachsaiblingen und den Bafos abgegeben.


----------



## oerkel (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

@Matzinger
jo, ging Freunden an der Mandal ganz genauso. In einer Woche zu 8 zwei Salme. Aber dafür Forellen ohne Ende. Naja und eben einen Arsch voll Makrelen...
Sei froh. Dann haben die Fische wenigstens noch ein wenig Zeit zu wachsen, bis du wieder da bist. :q 

Mfg Oerkel


----------



## Håkjerring (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

Hallo!

Mein erster Beitrag!

In den Binnengewaessern der Westkueste oder hoeher gelegen Gewaesser sind "hechtfrei" und werden meist von kleine Forellen (allesamt Brueder), bewohnt. 
Hechte findest du wie bereitsgeschrieben an der schwedischen Grenzeund rund Oslo.

@gegestrom

Du faehrst an Fister? Fister in Rogaland? Wohne in dieser Gegend (Hjelmeland).
Karten fuer Seen bekommst du in der Touristinfo in Hjelmeland. Ein geeignetes 
See ist das "Hetlandsvatn". Liegt nur zwei km von Fister entfernt. Wie ich bereits schrieb gibt es hauptsaechlich kl. Forellen dort jedoch ganze Massen
Ein bessere Alternative ist das "øvre Tysdalsvatn". Sind jedoch 16 km zu fahren und befindet sich in Årdal. Schau nur in die Karte. 
Schleppen kannst du. Koeder kleine Spinner und Wuermer.

...aber warum in einem Binnengewaesser rumangeln? 

Bist wahrscheinlich im Sommer dort! Makrellensaison! Macht den Kindern mehr Spass als nach Forellen zu schleppen. 
Eine Karte mit den besten Angelplaetzen gibts in der Touristinfo kostet 10 NOK.


----------



## gegenstrom (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

Hallo Hakjerring,

danke für die Antwort. Habe dir eine PN (persönliche Nachricht geschickt) Weißt du schon wie du die abrufst??;+ 

Ich werds ja sehen. Also verbuttete Forellenbestände,, schmecken tun die ja auch, oder. Den See habe ich auch schon auf der Karte gefunden. Makrelen ziehen besser meinst du ??

Muß gleich los malochen#c aber träume mir jetzt schon das Rogaland zurecht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Håkjerring (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Südnorwegen*

Hallo Gegenstrom!

PN beantwortet. Inzuchtforellen schmecken natuerlich genauso gut! 
Makrelen ziehen besser...|kopfkrat ... Ansichtssache. Fuer mich ja da ich Køder brauche. Nach Forellen kann ich auch, im Winter, mit der Eisangel rumfuchteln 

Gruss Helmut


----------

